# What do you think about SpiderMan the movie?



## DDRio (Mar 25, 2002)

Is the movie really that good?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

For the kind of hype that it has gotten, it better be!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I see a moving van pulling up.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I don't know what to think. The premiere from Hollywood was on the G11-Ku satellite the other night for AOL as a webcast where all of the stars of the movie were interviewed and celebs showed up like Phil and Kobe of the Lakers. Will Smith was there with his kids.

The feed was up from about 5:40 to 7:25 and they showed trailers throughout the feed. Trailers looked boring, the stars to me seemed like they were just there for the paycheck and could care less (I guess the next movie will begin shooting in January of 2003). The hosts of this webcast were also boring. I didn't see anything from the trailers or hear anything from the stars that would make me want to see the film especially at the movies. I'll wait for HBO.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Spiderman was awesome. I went to see it and Scorpion King both last night. I still think that, at the end, The Rock should Rock bottomed Michael Clarke Duncan to set up Scorpion King 2. LOL.  Spiderman was really good though.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I thought it was very good. To be sure it took place but in a comic book world but I would not have it any other way. 

I was impressed with how they added so amny element s of the comic to the movie. they even included veiled references to earlier love interests like Betty Brant and Gwen stacy. A fine film for this genre. I am glad I saw it.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I just got back from seeing it as well, I LOVED IT !!
Spiderman was flatout awesome. I highly recommend this one...a must see...I personally will give it a 8.5/10.


----------



## DDRio (Mar 25, 2002)

SpiderMan broke all the records!!
$114 million from Friday to Monday!!

It is a pretty good movie! I'm going to see it again!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Sounds like I will have to go see this one. 

Of couse I am waiting for Austin Powers 3.


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> *I thought it was very good. To be sure it took place but in a comic book world but I would not have it any other way.
> 
> I was impressed with how they added so amny element s of the comic to the movie. they even included veiled references to earlier love interests like Betty Brant and Gwen stacy. A fine film for this genre. I am glad I saw it. *


Well if you like it Pete... ummm Geronimo, I'm going to see it.  :hi:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I almost went to see it yesterday but the first couple of shows were sold out so I would have had to wait for 2 hours for the next available seats. Didn't want to deal with that. Will try again this weekend. 

To avoid this when seeing Star Wars, I've already purchased the tickets online so now I only need to show up at the door and walk right into the theater. Very cool!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

OK so I'm biased.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Geronimo,

Every time they said the name "Peter Parker" did you look up at the screen and go "Why do you people keep calling my name?" 

I have got to see this film.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Actually I hope this causes no problems in the other forum. 

But to tell you the truth the guy that ought to be proud today is one Stan "The Man" Lee. He and Steve Ditko created this guy and well it is about time that at least one of them got some recognition.


BTW believe it or not the 3 best seliing English Language authors of the 20th century were

1. Barbara Cartland
2. Theodore (Dr. Seuss) Geisel
3. Stan Lee


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Spider-Man does $114,000,000.00, is that awesome or what? 

I'm so happy for Spider-Man, Marvel, Sam Raimi,and the cast. The job they did was superb and their hard work and Raimi's attention to detail is seen in the movie. Their hard work has paid off with an amazing film, one of my favorite of all time! As far as Star Wars, like was mentioned before, I don't think it cant top the opening weekend mark Spider-Man has set because I've read on box office sites that the audience for Spider-Man was split 50-50 between males and females, as well as over and under 25. Star Wars probably won't be able to generate these numbers because of these statistics. Spider-Man should stay #1 for a long time!
:goodjob:

Here are some figures on what other big name movies done on opening weekend. Harry Potter did $90.3 over its opening weekend, so as you can see Spider Man trashed the record. And Harry Potter trashed the $72 million record set in 1997 by the Lost World. 

Star Wars Episode 1 opened with a $64.8 million weekend (which puts it at number 7 on the all-time list for best opening weekends), however, the movie came out on a Wednesday, which meant, it had 2 days for people to see it before the counter for opening weekend started. Even if you added in the grosses from its Wed opening to the first Sunday night, it would have about $105 over its first 5 day span. Spider-Man still beat that record in only 3 days. 

So its safe to say that the appeal for Spider Man was alot higher than for Phantom Menace. As to whether more people will want to see Attack of the Clones remains to be seen. HOWEVER, Fox has already announced that Episode 2 will only debut in 3300 screens, which means it will be at 300 less theaters, and about 1,000 less screens than Spider-Man did, so with that in mind, I can almost guarantee you that the Attack of the Clones will come no where close to the opening weekend of Spider-Man. 

In my opinion, the record set by Spider-Man will not be beat by any movie coming out this year.


----------



## DDRio (Mar 25, 2002)

I've heard that with the money they'll get for the TV rights anything above $125 million is a profit for Sony.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I was disappointed I never heard that 60s song. The song in the subway was reminiscent of it but not the same. And I stayed to the second song in the credits and it wasn't there.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

you had to wait until the end of the credits, but it was there(the whole song, btw)

very good film-but am sorry they dropped gwen stacy for mary jane right off the bat-

plus-if you don't read the credits, you wouldn't know that bill nunn was playing joe robertson or that that was spose to be betty brant(and where was ned leeds?)-liked the dr conner reference and wished they had had a coda at the bugle at the end-oh well...


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Didn't the director say a second villian was in this first movie, for a brief second? Other than a reference to 'Dr. Conner' aka the Lizard, I didn't see anything.

It was kinda unnerving to hear Aunt May say the word 'ass' however! 

Otherwise, excellent flick!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

How about the quick trailer for the HULK, it must have lasted 30secs, but it looked pretty cool too. We got awhile to wait on that one.......summer of 2003.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just saw Spiderman. Great flick but I have a couple of observations.

First of all this movie is very much like Batman in style and flow. The music was even done by the same composer (Danny Elfman) who was key in giving Batman it's "flavor". I could almost see Spiderman as being a Batman rippoff BUT, the movie worked. It flowed well and had an excellent story which was not too overpowered by the action and special effects. After it was over, I clapped which I don't do very often in movies.

Basically, if you liked Batman (the first one), you will like Spiderman. A well crafted movie that deserves a look especially on a nice big screen with 5.1 surround sound.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I saw Spiderman earlier today and I really enjoyed it. The special effects were great and the acting was well done. I didn't really care much for the ending, but I guess it was necessary in order to make way for the sequel. Can't wait for that!


----------

